# NSW: 08/12 Dolans Bay Cracking my PB Bream



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

It was an intense moment. The outcome could have be devastating. I peddled my Revo deep inside, behind the pontoon line. My bombshell was targeting behind the pontoon & foot bridge connection. That little patch of shadow provided comfort zone for fish in shallow water. I needed to make a sharp U-turn and bring my line out. In front of the pontoon was a pylon and a small boat. It was just few seconds and my rod tip dived down deep. My reaction was "set the hook", so I pull my tricker. My reel seemed winding backward. My heart was pumping. I knew that it must a serious Bream.
In few minutes time, my gear would be tested to its limit. My 8lb FC Rock leader & 6lb braid should be able to win this challenge in open water. Unfortunately, I was deep behind enemy lines. Luckily, I just managed to turn my kayak back toward the sea, and then, game on. In the first minute, I only heard my reel screaming. I feel like she was crying for help. I maintained the pressure at the same time I was hoping to drag this fish away from structures. But I was up against wind & wave. I was pushed closer towards the pontoon. I powered up my mirage engine to against the nature. I gained some space sideway parallel to the boat and pylon but not apart from those structures. The line was still behind me. If I wound back the line, there was a chance the line would tangle with the pylon. I shutdown my mirage drive and let the wind push my kayak backwards to the pontoon. The fish was still pulling her muscle. I didn't understand why I felt like this fish was bigger than few minutes ago. Finally, I realised that I became Mao's Last Dancer. It wasn't ballet. It was tangled! Instead of messing up with the pylon, I end up tangled with the sea weeds. How could my 6lb line pull the earth? All my effort might be gone with the broken line. I was on the way of no return. I told myself I can pull the earth. In my mind I only got Obama. 
I kept pulling the line gently because I didn't want any sudden force to snap my line. Suddenly the tension was gone. I was no longer pulling the earth. Firstly, I saw the sea weed surfacing. Behind that was my fat PB 40cm Bream. She was absolutely exhausted. I drag her to my net without any resistance. Due to the intense fighting, I was unable to switch on Swann HD cam. Anyway, I can relax and write down this victory in my fishing diary! The greatest moment was seeing my PB go home!


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Sensational! Congrats on a memorable capture and release, needed some quick thinking too.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Great report Darwin. Congratulations on the PB and good onya for releasing it.

rob


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Beast, nice work Darwin.
I can't wait to see some kingfish in one of your videos one day soon.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Finally, I realised that I became Mao's Last Dancer. It wasn't ballet.  :lol: :lol: :lol:

Darwin we will have to catch up again for a fish, you have a lot of patience chasing those Bream around. I live 5 mins from there but I take off out to sea every time!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Way to go Darwin. Top report And congrats on the new PB. Nice vid as well!


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Cracker of a poo eater there! What lure/bait did the damage?

Nice result, gotta be happy with that!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I look forward to your reports Darwin, you never disappoint.

I'd like to see "Myelf in an eye of bream" in the photo comp please.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good on you Darwin. Your patience and skills are unbelievable. Shall we call you "Bream Buster'?

Those moments will be with you for a long, long time.

trev


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

sbd said:


> I look forward to your reports Darwin, you never disappoint.
> 
> I'd like to see "Myelf in an eye of bream" in the photo comp please.


I got some problem with that. My ABC born daughter told me. I better fix my Chinglish. She has suggested a better title "Myself in the eye of a Bream" instead. Personally, I really like the picture. I like to look at things from different angle. You got to think the unthinkable. I believe creation, invention & anything that artistic must have unconventional way of thinking. Otherwise, it is a duplication of existing object, idea or whatever.
Of course, I got to have some basic photography skills. I use the wide angle Swann cam to create a fish eye sky view. The blue sky & cloudly sky will provide a fantastic background. My face will become the dark shadow (Due to backlight) which hovering my prey (the Bream). Hopefully, it can create a dramatically effect of fisherman superiority over the fish. Behind me is the eye of sky. There are total 3 layers of eye on this picture (Prey, human & nature). At the end, it is the nature eye above all of us. Therefore don't mess around with the nature!

Cheers
Darwin


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Darwin I use the wide angle Swann cam to create a fish eye sky view. The blue sky & cloudly sky will provide a fantastic background. My face will become the dark shadow (Due to backlight) which hovering my prey (the Bream). Hopefully said:


> Priceless Darwin. A refreshing and yet valuable old world view of man's place in 'nature'.
> 
> Ho ho ho. What they see before you land them on the yak. Ho ho ho. Never thought about it like this before.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Stunning report Darwin. Your best yet.  Tell your daughter that your English is just fine. Writing is not all about using the perfect words.

'A bream's eye view of me.' is the wierd way we'd actually say it. It's a tough language, that you are more than mastering.


----------

